
3D Printing Buildings - MaysonL
http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/217-3D-printing-buildings-interview-with-Enrico-Dini-of-D_Shape.html
======
ph0rque
Awesome... in fact, this verges on sci-fi awesome. I wonder what the inorganic
binder is?

I think the real breakthrough will come when one is able to print aerogel on a
similar scale. Oh well, I can dream...

